# Ryzen 9 3900x Temperatur-Problem



## FcryCola (11. August 2020)

Hallo liebe PCGH-ler,

ich betreibe nun seit gut 6 Monaten folgendes System:

Asus ROG Crosshair 8 Hero Wifi + Ryzen 9 3900x @ 4400Mhz @ 1,275v allcore + Corsair Dominator DDR4-3600 CL18 @ 3733Mhz CL16  + Corsair H150i Pro.
Ich habe das System jetzt ein halbes Jahr auf Stabilität mit Hilfe aller möglichen Programme (CB R15/20 , Prime95 1344k, AIDA64, Memtest86,) ausgiebig getestet + etliche Spielstunden von AAA-Games bis hin zu uralten Klassikern.

Leider musste ich schon einige Male feststellen, dass mein System einen Reset durchführt, obwohl die CPU Temperatur unter 80-85 Grad Celsius liegt.
Als Meldung bekomme ich dann beim booten "CPU Overheat Temperatur".

Ich habe diesen Fehler schon öfters händisch erzwungen, in dem ich bspw. CB R20 mehrfach bei niedriger Kühlleistung der AIO durchlaufen lasse.
Parallel habe ich dann mit HWInfo64 die Temperaturen ausgelesen und jedes mal verhält sich das System gleich - grob gesagt bei ca. 80 Grad steigt das System aus.

Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage wieso dies geschieht - meines Wissens nach sollte unter 90/95 Grad Celcius dies nicht geschehen.
Vielleicht habt ihr je ein paar Informationen für mich....


LG


----------



## NatokWa (11. August 2020)

Läst du dir auch ALLE Temps der CPU anzeigen ? Da gibet weit mehr Sensoren als nur die einzelnen Kerne bzw das Package . Und JEDE davon kann das ganze auslösen zumal normalerweise bei zu großer Hitze das ganze nur drosseln aber nicht abschalten würde .


----------



## FcryCola (11. August 2020)

Auf welche Sensoren sprichst du denn an?
Ich habe alle möglichen Sensoren in HWINFO geprüft, nirgends eine rote Meldung bzw. ein Indikator für hohe Temperaturen.


----------

